# Postgraduate course



## MinesM (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning on applying to a skilled visa + partner visa with my boyfriend who is an electronics engineer. 

I have an Architecture Master and I've been working as an architect and sustainability consultant. 

I think that a postgraduate degree will help me get a job in Australia, but I would like to know your opinions on which fields are being more requested there? For example, renewable energies, sustainable design, refurbishment, etc.

Thanks a lot!


----------

